# new pet lizard



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Actually its a caiman lizard (Dracaena guianensis ) and just got him in today from turtlesandtortoises.com they closley resemble a tegu and a caiman. these lizards are pretty much aquatic and have specialized molar like teeth that they use to eat there favorite food, apple snails. my phone doesnt do these guys any justice, the colors they have are just amazing. right now hes about a foot and they will get anywhere from 2-4 feet. sorry my typing is like a 2 year old right now. im just really excited to finally get one of these guys.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Apple snails, huh? There's probably a bunch of them for cheap on AquaBid...


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Apple snails, huh? There's probably a bunch of them for cheap on AquaBid...


THANKS MAN! i have been trying to find these guys everywhere so i can breed them for this little guy. thanks again!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Not a problem. Look for "Brigs", _Pomacea bridgesii_, as those are legal to ship over state lines...just in case there aren't any people from your state selling them.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats sweet, almost looks sureal how its made of two distinct parts. Congrats


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

wow it does have a nice color!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gorgeous!!







Tough lizard to get. Congrats!

I fixed your pic alignment...hope you don't mind.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

So cool, would love to get one of these. No exotics herps allowed in Oz unfortunately.







Has it got a little pond area to chill in?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks guys for all the replys!

hey thanks serrapygo. yeah they have always been a dream lizard of mine (next to croc monitors) but have been next to impossible to get for the longest time.

louisvillain2.0 right now hes really little so hes in a 40 gallon breeder with a good sized cat litter box for him to soak in. these guys do love water a lot.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet new lizard you got
very pretty and good looking. never come across them before
love the fact its head is a different colour to its body. green and orange awesome looking


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome looking animal. I've never even heard of them before... Time to go do some reading I guess.









Congrats on the acquisition though! It's always awesome when we get ahold of something we've been searching for.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks guys

triggerlover- yeah there colors are nice and unlike most reptiles there colors become more stunning as they age. the only camera i have is my iphone and there is no zooming with that so its just really hard to show how amazing their colors really are . like red tegus it is thought that the males have a far larger head then females as well the males are thought to have a darker red when older where the females are a faint orange.

mettle- yeah reptile magazine did a article on them years and years ago and i've have been in love with them sense. they where extremly hard to find and if you could they had a ultramega of a price tag on em. they are def. a amazing looking lizard. as far as information on them you will just have to browse around. there's not really many sites out there that have to much info on them. if you see there teeth though its amazing how they have adapted to its environment of eating mainly crustaceans and molluscs and have a thick tail to help them swim through the water.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

From what I've heard, these lizards are tough to get because of their soggy habitat and, they live in an area where plenty of AK-47's are present. If you don't mind me asking, where, and how much $$? I would do back flips through hoops of fire for one!!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

SERRAPYGO said:


> From what I've heard, these lizards are tough to get because of their soggy habitat and, they live in an area where plenty of AK-47's are present. If you don't mind me asking, where, and how much $$? I would do back flips through hoops of fire for one!!


turtlesandtortoises.com $1200. the guys got a couple left.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Leucistic Red Ear Sliders is where it's at


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

No0dles said:


> Leucistic Red Ear Sliders is where it's at


I guess if you are into turtles they are.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

so now we need a full tank shot and a feeding vid

get to work


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> Leucistic Red Ear Sliders is where it's at


I guess if you are into turtles they are.








[/quote]

haha yeah i had a couple turtles in my lifetime, i was a huge fan of TMNT when i was little...haha


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Death in #'s- right now my only means of taking pictures is from my iphone so i cant take any videos only so i wont beable to get a feeding video.

his setup as of right now is nothing special, just the basic to make sure everything is alright. right now its a 40 gallon breeder with drift wood a cat litter box for a large water bowl to soak in and cypress multch for the humidity. my work is having 30% off coming up on june 4th and im looking to purchase a odd shaped 150 gallon tank and stand for him maybe then.

No0dles- yeah i was a huge fan as well. i was just never a huge fan of keeping turtles though (saying this while i have 3 turtles downstairs, one being over 20 years). the only turtle i was intrested in where flyriver turtles, mata matas, and sulcata (tortoise i know).

thanks again guys for all the replys.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

aah mata matas are cool never had one personally but seen em around and fly river turtles would be awesome but pretty illegal and hard to come by sometimes and when they aint they got a pricey tag with them!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i like the tank atm
ive kept alot of lizards
if u do a search 5 yrs back u can see my homemade chinese water dragon tank'
about 6 ft tall and 2 feet wide and deep with a waterfall they loved it


----------

